# Snow blade cable BROKE.



## swami7774 (Oct 12, 2009)

The control cable on my snow blade attachment (part 24441) for my Craftsman YT3000 lawn tractor snapped in two. Can I replace the cable without buying an entire new blade attachment? How long are those things warranteed for? I bought the attachment a little over 2 years ago. Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would say you could replace just the cable go to www.searpartsdirect.com enter your part# to see if its a seperate part...


----------

